
Musk: Tesla will 'immediately' leave California over coronavirus shutdowns - onetimemanytime
https://www.businessinsider.com/elon-musk-tesla-to-leave-california-over-coronavirus-response-2020-5
======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23126517](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23126517)

------
camjohnson26
This continues Musk’s politically incorrect response to COVID19. He’s already
claimed it would be no worse than the flu, that children are basically immune,
and he violated the original shutdown order until basically forced to stop
production. Tesla employees were called back on site on Friday and asked to
resume manufacturing. Alameda County put out a statement that the shutdown was
still in place, prompting Musk’s response.

~~~
plerpin
He's like an embodiment of the know-it-all engineer meme, who thinks that
domain expertise in one field makes him a genius everywhere else.

It's dangerous how prone he is to fashioning himself to be an authority on
things he knows nothing about.

~~~
dopylitty
With one caveat that he's not an engineer. At best he has some experience as a
web developer but is largely a money guy having gotten his start from his
family's emerald mine in apartheid South Africa.

~~~
tim333
Wikipedia has

>Elon Reeve Musk FRS (/ˈiːlɒn/; born June 28, 1971) is an engineer, industrial
designer, technology entrepreneur, scientist and philanthropist

Still haters gonna hate.

~~~
tfehring
The fact that his Wikipedia byline is the strongest evidence of any
engineering expertise is telling.

~~~
tim333
Well, the easiest to cut and paste more than the strongest.

------
greendave
> Frankly, this is the final straw. Tesla will now move its HQ and future
> programs to Texas/Nevada immediately. If we even retain Fremont
> manufacturing activity at all, it will be dependen on how Tesla is treated
> in the future. Tesla is the last carmaker left in CA.

The frustration (and venting) is perhaps understandable, but it's not a good
look to be begging for special treatment. Hundreds of bay area folks are
currently in the ICU with COVID-19. A bit of carelessness or bad luck and
those hundreds will become (tens of) thousands.

------
benibela
Or is it because X Æ A-12 is not a valid child name in California?

------
whatever1
For the future reader: Today we surpassed 78k deaths from COVID19 in the US.

~~~
tdfx
33% of which occurred in nursing homes [1].

[1]
[https://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2020/05/09/us/coronaviru...](https://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2020/05/09/us/coronavirus-
cases-nursing-homes-us.html)

~~~
whatever1
Including employees there.

------
iancmceachern
Wasn't Tesla given the opportunity to use or acquire the Fremont plant as part
of a deal to find a use for the old newmie gm plant? I mean it's one thing if
they had bought the land and developed on it, its another if they were given a
better deal than that.

------
intopieces
With an oil collapse I would think this is a great time to move into Texas. I
will be as proud to buy a Tesla from there as I am to buy one from Fremont.
Perhaps he will relocate his employees, too, who can enjoy a lower COL.

------
dotcoma
Texas-bound. Without even reading the article.

~~~
camjohnson26
He claimed Texas or Nevada

~~~
dotcoma
Bernie won in Nevada. Not the right place for Musk, imho.

~~~
camjohnson26
Tesla can’t sell cars direct to customers in Texas either. California has
actually been pretty friendly for Tesla, the shutdown must be hurting their
business significantly for Musk to react like this.

~~~
dotcoma
Ah. Why can't they sell cars direct to customers in Texas?

~~~
erk__
They have laws that forbid direct sales there [0], there are laws like that in
many states and countries.

[0]:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tesla_US_dealership_disputes#T...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tesla_US_dealership_disputes#Texas)

~~~
unstatusthequo
Which is absurd.

~~~
vinay427
A kind request to please consider a more substantive alternative to your
comment, as recommended by the HN guidelines as I understand them. There's no
perspective I can gain by reading a comment that essentially expresses an
upvote or downvote on a view, and I expect you have a perspective worth
sharing.

------
uyuioi
You either die young a hero, or live long enough to become the villain.

------
travisporter
What are Musk’s views on climate change?

